# food during a race



## davideureka (Jul 19, 2007)

doing a 24 hour race and need some lunch and dinner ideas for 3 crew no stove or grill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Wrap-type or pita-bread sandwiches are probably a good bet for lunch. They're pretty self-contained and simple to make. 

Dinner is a bit tougher... since you can't heat anything. Might be a good idea to stick with sandwiches for both.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

MRE's...nuff said


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Food is heavy...if you're hungry eat the nails....drink a lot of water, so you can urinate and lighten the boat.

However, if you are rail meat, pack a few sadwiches, eat a lot, and avoid poo poo because the extra weight is appreciated.


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

I know what not to bring for dinner. I was navigator on a a boat this summer doing an overnight race. The skipper provided us with cheese and beef jerky...nothing else. On my boat the warden usually makes sandwich rolls using pita bread, also lots of fresh fruit.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

davideureka said:


> doing a 24 hour race and need some lunch and dinner ideas for 3 crew no stove or grill


Beer... and more beer. Works wonders - just ask Wombat 

--Cameron


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Prepared foods:

KFC fried chicken
BBQ ribs
Chips and salsa
Veggies w/ dips
Small sandwiches in pita pockets
nuts
pretzels,popcorn and chips
bagels w/?
candy bars

if you can cook, that is reheat prepared foods
lasagna
stews
soups
etc.

lots of liquids.. juice, soda, water, coffee, iced tea, frappacinos! water water and more water.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Chili may help with the wind ......


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

One lesson learned the hard way ....

If sandwiches or subs pack them in waterproof bags. Bought Subway subs one time and anticipated all morning. At noon when we went into cooler for them they had fallen to bottom of cooler among half melted ice. what a dissapointment!

Subs are good though just pack each in waterprrof baggie or something. Some snack food is good as well.

Might also want a 4th crew member as cold and fatigue will be a factor. Gets pretty cold at night!

One thought - a very good thermos might keep soup hot/warm enough to be gtood half way thru the race.

Mike
Full Tilt 2


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Pop Tarts*

Prior to a 5 day sail from Bermuda to Cape Cod we were provisioning in a local grocery store. Someone picked up a box of Pop Tarts and was castigated by one of the more health conscious members of the crew.  Our navigator who has done a lot of blue water sailing over-ruled him and we took a lot of boxes of Pop Tarts. It turns out they are great on a boat.  Self contained packages that are not affected by moisture, they are filling, the carbs work well to keep your stomach fluids from sloshing around and getting you seasick and they do not make a mess. I now keep a few boxes on my boat for the simple reason they don't go bad. Granola bars and such also work, but they're not as filling. Even though we had some great provisions and meals during that sail, all the Pop Tarts got eaten. Oh, and the health conscious crew member who didn't want them and didn't eat any.... He was the only that got seasick on the voyage.


----------



## davideureka (Jul 19, 2007)

we had 4 but one said he could not make it it a 25 ft boat 100 mile race in oklahoma nite are get down to low 60s


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

I make sandwiches on hoagie rolls and keep it simple - roast beef or turkey, lettuce, tomato, cheese, and mustard. As mentioned, wrap each sandwich individually. Also, small bags of chips and those cheese crackers that come 6 to a package are good snacks. Bring Triscuits or saltines in case someone gets queasy.

When you're racing, nobody is too concerned about cuisine. Besides, everything tastes good out there.

Also, bring lots of water. Plenty of beer too, but if you don't have enough water, your crew is going to feel less than wonderful as the hours drag on. 

Don't get fancy, keep it light and simple, focus on racing.

Good luck!


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Energy bars are balanced and digestible -- they give quick boost without sugar crashes. They were designed for people engaged in high-stress endeavors and one or two can get you from breakfast to late dinner. Powerbar Harvest and Clif Bars are the best (avoid the cookies&cream or carrot cake flavors, IMO). Cost about $1.25 each, waterproof packaging, slip in a pocket. Not a taste sensation, but more oomph in a five-bite, one-handed meal than anything else. Do drink lots of liquids with them, tho -- they can be hard to swallow without it. Electrolyte drinks can help with sneaky dehydration caused by wind & sun. I prfer plain old citrus juice to the various sports drinks. Salty snax like sunflower seeds or pretzels help, too.


----------



## davideureka (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks all for your help getting packed for the trip to my boat to get her ready for the race last time we broke at the start we wont do that this tim ill post pic when i return


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

If bringing chicken, use boneless chicken strips....no bones for garbage and is great finger food without all the grease and breadding all over the boat. Pop Tarts ARE the BEST!! For breakfast, snack, or dessert...sweetness to finish up the meal. Sandwiches are better than hoagies....They tend to be messy and can spill oil and vinagar on sails and the boat....can create stains. There are also other staples....Hard boiled "peeled" eggs..can pop these babies whole and create no mess. And the old standby...peanut butter & jelly....has plenty of nutrition, carbs, and clean with no leftover mess. Trail mix is also terrific...you can add raisens and other dried fruit..can also pre-package in individual servings....and most of the above does not require refrigeration.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

For something warm you might try packing stew or soup right off the stove at home into an insulated 1 or 2 gallon drink thermos and serving from that within a few hours. I make sure to add lots of carrots for good night vision.


----------

